# Harvest time



## pax5000 (Jun 28, 2011)

My northern lights have been flowering for 9 weeks and the hairs are 90% red however the trichs are still clear for the most part. Want to harvest but don't want to too soon. It has been a while and should be ready. Any suggestions?


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2011)

Well if the trichomes are still clear she is not ready.....the color of the pistils is not a real good indicator of readyness. Other things can cause them to change color.  I wld go by trichs.


----------



## oldsman (Jun 28, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## MrFulldankWeed (Jun 28, 2011)

always go by trichs, like hamster said other things can cause the pistils to change color.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2011)

My NL  went 12 weeks @ which the trichs was about 30% amber


take care and be safe


----------

